# Tesla owner loves his car but doesn’t trust Autopilot



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Had a rider who owns a Tesla now and will buy his second one soon so it surprised me when he said “If you trust Autopilot you can die”. He said he was in Autopilot mode when he noticed a car braking in front of him but his car didn’t slow down. He felt his car would have crashed into the car ahead if he hadn’t noticed the problem.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Beta testing with your life. The ultimate video game.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Musk said a 1,000,000 of those will be on the street in a year ready to do rideshare all by themselves......????


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Musk said a 1,000,000 of those will be on the street in a year ready to do rideshare all by themselves......????


Elon makes shit up.?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Musk said a 1,000,000 of those will be on the street in a year ready to do rideshare all by themselves......????


What was he smoking??!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> What was he smoking??!!


Uhh... pot clearly...
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45445554


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

they are going to try an a lot of people will die


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Musk said a 1,000,000 of those will be on the street in a year ready to do rideshare all by themselves......????


God help us all.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uhh... pot clearly...
> https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45445554


But
Will WEED GROW ON MARS ?


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

it will kill the people stupid enough to get in one. not me not until its proven , its unreal

i mean really they dont see its gonna kill a person then it will slow down

then t will kill some more and they will have to stop development

its going to take at least a decade AT LEAST

it will grow anywhere it has what it needs


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

rubisgsa said:


> it will kill the people stupid enough to get in one. not me not until its proven , its unreal
> 
> i mean really they dont see its gonna kill a person then it will slow down
> 
> ...


What about the *102 people killed EACH day* by human operated motor vehicles in 2018 ......one fatality every 14 minutes. ⚠EVERY Fourteen MINS.⚠
According to The US NHTSA.
Is that OK?


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

sdc will kill more

different situation when you kill yourself

every sdc death will be a lawsuit


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

rubisgsa said:


> sdc will kill more
> 
> different situation when you kill yourself
> 
> every sdc death will be a lawsuit


but given that sdc's never drive themselves we will never be able to see all the deaths sdc's cause


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

they will drive themselves 10 years or more from now AT LEAST


----------

